# 2 New babies ID plz?



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

These are two new ones I just got at a good price from a local Petco. Of course the employees didn't know jack about what they were, where they came from, or their lighting/other requirements...then again thats what this forums for right? Thanks for the help!





















































Btw these pictures were taken with my phone... excuse any blurryness.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not totally sure what the first one is, but I think it might be Alternanthera ficoidea var. 'green' which is not an aquatic plant. I'm actually pretty sure it isn't aquatic whatever the exact species is. It will eventually die underwater.

The last picture in your post is Hygrophila corymbosa, which is aquatic. This plant is pretty undemanding and as long as you have some sort of fluorescent light it will do ok.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

Zapins said:


> I'm not totally sure what the first one is, but I think it might be Alternanthera ficoidea var. 'green' which is not an aquatic plant. I'm actually pretty sure it isn't aquatic whatever the exact species is. It will eventually die underwater.
> 
> The last picture in your post is Hygrophila corymbosa, which is aquatic. This plant is pretty undemanding and as long as you have some sort of fluorescent light it will do ok.


I hope you are wrong about the first one... thanks for the help on the 2nd one. Not trying to be rude... but I have seen this same plant in the same tank at this petco for quite a while now and every time I see it, it seems to have grown and not lost any color. (edit: maybe its a hardy type of plant that prefers to be out of water but can thrive underwater). I know you may think it could have been sold and a new one shipped in, however it was in the same place and the root mass had grown deeply into the underwater holder. I could be wrong and you could be right, but I really hope it is a true aquatic plant...Anyone able to help me id the first one?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Zapins is most certainly correct.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> Zapins is most certainly correct.


Im confused why a non aquatic plant would grow roots from so high up? I looked at pictures of what zapins said it most likely is and it doesnt seem to match up with anything in the genus... I'll do more research. Also its going to just die then because I have no use for a non aquatic plant. So in a while we will see if it is aquatic or not I guess. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Search your feelings. You know it to be true.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

From Baensch Atlas, Vol. 3, regarding _Alternanthera ficoides_: "In the aquarium, the plant remains green for a few weeks before decomposing. Grows well in the yard during the summer."

Forget the _Alternanthera_ and Look at that plant just to the right of the _Alternanthera_. That is _Hygrophila difformis_, an easy-to-grow and quite decorative aquarium plant.


----------

